
Anatomy of Linux dynamic libraries - nickb
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-dynamic-libraries/index.html
======
ajross
This is interesting, but thin. Those truly interested in the implementation
details of ELF shared libraries on linux should read Ulrich Drepper's
whitepaper:

<http://people.redhat.com/drepper/dsohowto.pdf>

